# DWC---I want to make sure I am doing this right



## tcooper1 (May 29, 2008)

I wrote this on another thread started by another person named SomeGuy and on the thread someone named STUNZEED answered alot of questions for me. THANKS SOMEGUY FOR LET ME CRASH YOUR THREAD..LOL...I have a few more questions  and I was needing a response as soon as possible cuz I am in the MIDDLE of setting it up and I have plants in buckts but no Res.thats why  I was needing a response as soon as possible. 
I am sorry if I am asking stupid questions but I want to make sure that I do it right this time.
1.Do you have to have a float valve?
2.How do you hook the valve up.I think of a toillet...you have to push the handle down to make the water come back into the tank....so I am not sure how that all works???
3.Do you have to use black hosing and bucket?
4.And you mention that to put the pump in the last bucket...do you mean the last plant bucket or the res. bucket?
5.How much of a drip do you set the dripper thingy at? Is it a constant drip?
6.Insread of the rock things that comes with the buckets.can I use marbles? I read it on this site that it was being done by a person...What do you think about useing marbles?
I wish you coould do a diagram of a step by step.....hey can that be done....
that would help alot...I cant find one on the site or the google.
Thank you so very much for all you help.....I am excited about doing it the right way this time.
Also The plants that I planted without a res. and the are still alive and have roots on them and sort of growing..I mean they are small but healthy.They should be alot bigger by now....Anyway can I keep them and just hook up a res.?Plan on going out and getting the things I need to hook everything up as soon as I get all the info on WHAT WHERE AND HOW......LOL....I just want to make sure that I do it right this time......I can not thank you all enough.....I am hugging all right now....well those of you that dont mind being hugged...lol


again thanks so much and stay safe.
__________________
The more peace and love we spread,the more this world will be a better place.Hug some one today!:hubba: :heart: eace:


----------



## Dadgumit (May 29, 2008)

Hey there, I understand the anal-retentiveness (or is it OCD??) that goes into one's pride and joy.  Try the site Mycotopia.com and search "deep water culture" in the grower's section.  I stumbled upon that link just today via Google.  You have to register, but a guy has a well detailed DWC tutorial (with clear pics!) that should definitely help you out.  All the best and good luck!


----------



## jraddude (May 29, 2008)

thanks for the info dadgumit, but i think you mean mycotopia.net right?


----------



## Dadgumit (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, you're right!  Sorry, but I was "multi-tasking" when I typed that! lol


----------



## tcooper1 (May 30, 2008)

Thank you so much .....going to the site now....thanks again


----------



## someguy (May 30, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26459

im not using floaters so i cant answer those questions but i put a link to my new journal above. marble eh? i dont know how that would do. i use the hydrotron clay pellets


----------



## someguy (May 30, 2008)

& just a thought, for a new grower your sure are making it complicated. i just premix the water and evenly dump it into my 3 separate 2-gal buckets. make things easy on yourself and gradually add new features. if your doin dwc theres no need for drip imo. more $ and things to worry about. ease is the thing i like about dwc, just gotta watch it until you got things tuned in


----------



## tcooper1 (May 30, 2008)

Are you kidding.....omg...I was told that if I didnt do a resavoir that my plants would get root rot and die......I just made the res. set up(the right way)for about 20.00...alot of the parts I had at home and didnt even know it...so not much money spent but you are right I have made it alot harder or should I say my FREIND has made it hard on me...LOL
Thank you so much for all the info that you all have shared with me...It has help alot....be safe and well:doh:


----------



## Dadgumit (May 30, 2008)

Take care Coop, and keep updates of how things are going!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding.....omg...I was told that if I didnt do a resavoir that my plants would get root rot and die......I just made the res. set up(the right way)for about 20.00...alot of the parts I had at home and didnt even know it...so not much money spent but you are right I have made it alot harder or should I say my FREIND has made it hard on me...LOL
> Thank you so much for all the info that you all have shared with me...It has help alot....be safe and well:doh:



I run individual 5 gal buckets with no reservoir.  Each bucket has a dual outlet air pump and 2 airstones.  It's that simple.  I never get root rot.  The water is continually aerated by the air pump and stones.  Because there is no water pump in a central reservoir, the water stays cooler.   Since each bucket is its own reservoir, I can adjust nutes to the individual plant in whatever stage of growth it is in.  Buckets can be raised up or lowered to different heights to maintain an even canopy for plants in different stages of growth.  This is only feasible if you have a limited number of buckets.  I would hate to change the water in, say, 48 individual buckets.  But my 4-8 is not a problem.


----------



## smokybear (May 30, 2008)

I agree with Hemp Goddess. I would have done the 5 gallon individual dwc buckets. Much easier with a low number of buckets. Keep us posted on your progress. We would love to see some pics. Take care and be safe.


----------



## CasualGrower (May 30, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!  DWC is soooo Simple...... OK.. all you need is a bucket with a lid.....  a Net pot for your plant and some hydroton to take up the dead space......  You need an air pump/stone and line........



#1..... Cut a hole in the lid of your bucket that will hold your net pot susended....


#2..... Put your plant in your net pot and surround it with Medie.. IE Hydroton...


#3....  Fill your bucket with water..make sure you PH it and set your harder nutes at around 800 PPM... do not include additives like Liquid Karma or big  bloom....... Just your main nitrogen nutes..... THIS BEING SAID!!!! DONT GO CRAZY ON YOUR ADDITIVES!!!>>  BE REASONABLE!!!

# 4 connect your air stone to air line and pump and submerge the stone in bucket and make bubbles.....  This bubble action in only there to break the surface tension of the water and promote more O2 to bond with the water...... Now here is where you can get confused....... you can keep lowering your water level to promote root growth which means better top[ growth... but you can also leave the roots submerged too.. it will work fine.....Just as matter of what you want to try.....Some peeps leave the roots suspended in air and the bubble bursts splash solution on the roots to make the system more aeroponic for root growth.....they do this for a couple weeks cause more roots means more top growth, but most growers will then suspend the roots in the solution...... no ned for more than one airstone on this part..... If you want another while the roots are in the aeroponic stage that is great.. it wont hurt.


#5.. Follow normal MJ growing practices from here on out... Keep your PPMS around 800 on your nutes.. Plants are a bit more suceptible to Nute burn and lock in a DWC system.  

#6  SMOKE!!!!! heh... this is VERY simple.... Dont think too hard, it only makes it complicated )


----------



## someguy (Jun 1, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------

